# [SOLVED] AVG 2011 Won't Update



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

Half-way through the week i decided to run a weekly scan with AVG, but before scanning i always check for an update. So, i clicked Update, and the process began, however, once finished, it said the Update Failed due to a " General Error ". I thought this was rather weird so i tried again, but no luck, same problem. 

Just today i decided to try again, but the same problem occurred. Therefore, i downloaded the setup file, run it, and selected the " Repair " AVG option. After about a 5 minute process, an error popped up saying:

Severity: Error
Error code: 0xC0070643
Error message: General Internal Error
Additional Message: MSI Engine: Failed to install the product. 
Context: AVG Product installation

So, i decided the last option to take was a re-install. So this time in the setup process, i selected the " Remove " AVG option, however the same error popped up again. 

Severity: Error
Error code: 0xC0070643
Error message: General Internal Error
Additional Message: The removal of the product failed. 
Context: uninstallation Of AVG

I've also tried uninstalling it via the Add/Remove Programs option however it directs me to the same setup and concludes with the exact same error. 

So basically, i can't update nor remove AVG from my computer, which is a massive problem as Windows keeps telling me i don't have an Anti-Virus installed after the updates fail. 

Thoughts ?


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: AVG 2011 Won't Update*

Try using this tool to remove it:

App Remover.
Uninstall & Remove McAfee, Symantec, Norton, AVG, Avast & More Antivirus and Security Applications and Programs


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: AVG 2011 Won't Update*



someguy201 said:


> Try using this tool to remove it:
> 
> App Remover.
> Uninstall & Remove McAfee, Symantec, Norton, AVG, Avast & More Antivirus and Security Applications and Programs


Thanks.

It was removed successfully, and re-installed/updated successfully aswell. 

Thread Solved.


----------

